# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ndihme per te blere desktop/laptop/pjese kompjuteri..

## Mina

Dua te blej nje kompjuter dhe eshte Pentium II (2000), lap top. Cmimi eshte 500 USD. Nuk marr vesh fare nga kompjuterat dhe kerkoj ndihmen tuaj! Kaq te dhena kam per te! Si te veproj?


*Moderatori:* N&#235; ket&#235; tem&#235; jan&#235; bashkuar k&#235;shillat dhe mendimet p&#235;r zgjedhjen e nj&#235; laptopi. Kini parasysh se disa pyetje e p&#235;rgjigje jan&#235; b&#235;r&#235; q&#235; n&#235; 2002 dhe mund t&#235; mos jen&#235; m&#235; t&#235; vlefshme sepse kompjuterat p&#235;rmir&#235;sohen gati &#231;do dit&#235;.

----------


## mySteRioUs

Mina:

sa MHz?
sa RAM?
sa Gbyte Hardisk?
çfare brand (Dell, Compaq,...)

Edhe me e rendesishmja per cfare do ta perdoresh? Ne qofte se e do per gjera te thjeshta cdo pc mire eshte, po ne qofte se do te besh programming ne .NET ose do te besh editime filmash ose grafike (sidomos 3D) atehere duhet te mendohesh mire.

Ah se per pak harrova, sa KG  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  (just kidding)

befsh qef dhe pazar te mbare
mySteRioUs

----------


## Mina

Me duhet ta lidh me internetin! Mendoj se eshte i domosdoshem ne shtepi! Femijet jane te apasionuar, edhe une jo me pak! Sic shihet kam pak te dhena per te dhe termat e siperpermendur une nuk i njoh fare vetem di qe eshte "Dell"! Do te kerkoj ndihmen e ndokujt per ta bere me te sakte informacionin! Gjithsesi faleminderit per pergjigjen!

----------


## Mina

Kam dy te dhena:
Disk C: 3.81 GB
RAM   : 65.008 KB
Nuk e di se sa e plotesoj informacionin.

----------


## Force-Intruder

ok mina, kompjuteri eshte i perdorur shume (duke pare cmimin)dhe nuk e kuptoj perse duhet te marresh nje kompjuter te tille dhe per me teper laptop duke ditur qe jane shume delikate, kur per te njejtin cmim mund te marresh nje desktop dmth nje te madh me parametra te larte dhe qe te te lejoje te perdoresh edhe sisteme te tjera(sepse ai qe do te marresh ti mund te te lejoje te perdoresh me nje shpejtesi optimale vetem Windows 98)
peshoje edhe njehere...sidoqofte si cmim per laptop nuk eshte shume i larte duke supozuar se eshte marke e mire,gje qe nuk na e the ok?

----------


## primavera23

Me sa the me lart juve compjuterin do ta perdorni me shume per argetim dhe praktike. Nga te dhenat e mesiperme duket qe eshte i perdorur. Une jam me force-intruder me mire te del te blesh nje desktop me keto kerkesa me te njejtin cmim: C drive: 20 GB, 128 MB of Ram,  Intel Pentium 4.

----------


## Mina

Sot bisedova edhe me dike tjeter dhe pasi e eksploroi me tha te njejten gje si dhe ju. Te dhenat e tij jane:
Pentium II 300 MHz
64 Mb RAM
3,81 Gb HDD
VGA NeoMagic 2 Mb
Ndihem teper e paditur ne kete fushe dhe jam paksa skeptike. Keto e veshtiresojne ceshtjen. 
Ju falenderoj te gjitheve per mendimin tuaj qe me vlen shume!

----------


## mySteRioUs

Mina,

Nuk e di se sa te shtrenjte jane kompjuterat aty ku ti jeton, por ketu ku jam une me $600~$700 mund te blej nje kompjuter 
DELL (origjinal jo klloun), 
Pentium 4, 
1.7 Ghz,
RAM 128,
Hardisk 20Gbyte,
monitor 15 inch,
CDRW...

Per mendimin tim:
1. Laptop eshte shume sensitiv dhe ne qofte se te prishet dicka atehere me mire ta hedhesh se sa ta rregullosh 
2. Hardisk qe ka ai laptop eshte shume i vogel
3. Meqenese ti thjesht deshiron ta perdoresh per internet dhe per ndonje gje te thjeshte si psh MS Word, MS Excel.... atehere Procesori nuk eshte i keq edhe e ben punen.
4. Personalisht une do kisha blere nje Desktop ne vend te tij. 

Cheers  :buzeqeshje:  
mySteRioUs

----------


## L-Quashi

Pyet 100 vet, e bej si di vet.

----------


## Aldi_Al

Mina 
Me degjo mua lere fare mos e bli .
Une me $500 kam blere 
Celeron 1000MHz
HDD 20 GB
Ram 128MB dhe Monitor 15"  te ri fare keshtu qe kot merresh me te se jane dhe difektoz shume .
bye

----------


## SSALB

Mina, se cfare vendimi te maresh ta sqaruan te tjeret me lart, nuk ka nevoje ta perseris.

Si alternative per laptop, une do te te sygjeroja e-bay (e-bay.com). nese kuota jote eshte $500 aty mund te gjesh lap-top te mire. kerko per "notebook" dhe ne mundesite qe do te te dalin shiko per Pentium III ose PentiumIV. Po pati nje nga keto te dyja zakonisht eshte lap-top efikas. per sa i perket qe te bleje Desktop (kompjuter te madh) so thosha qe nese ke mundesite te blesh laptop eshte gjithmone me mire, se jo vetem qe laptopi manovrohet me lehte, por dhe ruan dhe vleren me mire se desktop. 

gjithe te mirat

----------


## Mina

Vendosa te mos e blej kompjuterin dhe i falenderoj te gjithe ata qe me dhane mendim sepse me ndihmuan!

----------


## Norga

Pershendetje Mina, 
Jane shume njerez sikur ti qe kane veshtirsi te bejne nje zgjedhje te mire per kompjuter, mirepo nese informohesh pak rreth "filozofise" se kompjuterit besoj se do te besh nje zgjidhje te mire. Une do tekisha propozuar qe te vizitosh sajtin tim ku kame dhe disa informata per pjeset perberese te kompjuterit. Informatat jane te shkurtera dhe ne gjuhen shqipe dhe besoj se do te hyn ne pune edhe ne te ardhme gjate perdorimit te kompjuterit. Adresa e websajtit www.gonix.cjb.net
Me tu informuar per pjeset e kompjuterit do te mund te besh krahasime ne baze te vleres se seciles pjese me rradhe.
Tani dua te jap nje keshille te shkurter per te ndihmuar ne zgjedhje. 
1. Para se gjithash do te propozoja qe ta marresh modelin sa me te ri dhe mos u bazo ne cmim asesi sepse "qorba e lire tadjeg buzen" me kete dua te them se ne te ardhmen kompjuteri yt mund te prishet pjeserish dhe pjeset mund te kushtoj me shtrjt gjegjesisht ai kompjuter do te kushtoj edhe me shtrjt. prandaj nese e merr merre te mire.
2. Nese komp. e ke per ta perdorur vetem ne shtepi nuk te propozoj qe te marresh Laptop. Perveq se nuk eshte besnik pjeset kushtoj me shtrejt se sa te nje PC-je. 
Ne PC instalo sistemin operativ Windows XP Home Edition" sepse me ndihmen e ketij sistemi i ke me te sigurara dokumentet ( per ndonje rast demtimi te sistemit ka mundesi te auto riparimit. kjo vlen per te gjithe sistemet qe jane nen levozhgen NT. 
3. Sa i perket Harddisqeve. Duhesh takesh parasysh se pari shpejtesin e Procesorit. Per pentium 4 minimum 1.4 GB, per pentium 3 minimum 800 MB. Per pentium 2 mund te vendosesh edhe me te vogel.
Ram Memorja duhet te jet e shpejt 128 MB minimum
eshte shume me rendesi perberja e kareles kryesore (mainboard)
Kartela e grafike se paku 64 MB. Dhe se fundi nese mendon te ndegjosh muzik (qe pa te mendoj se nuk e ben dot) te propozoj kartelen e zerit te jete marka "Creative" kjo eshte me e mira qe ekziston.
Me duket e zgjata pak. Por nese te intereson me teper me shkruaj ne kete rubrik ose ne gonix2001@yahoo.com

----------


## DaNgErOuS

pershendetje 
desha te blej ne lap top po desha me ble mac

dhe desha mendimin tuaj 
aja vlen per me ble nje mac laptop ??

vec mendime desha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

DaNgErOuS ...!!
MAC eshte nje SO shume i mire e efikas nuk eshte aq i njohur si Windows po per grafike edhe webdesigne edhe animatjone eshte me i miri qe kam pare .... nuk e di se sa e zotron perdorimin e MAC po eshte shume efikas une kam ne shtepi .... nese e ke per grafike ose per ato qe permenda me pare MERE nese jo Mendoju mire 

opinjoni im 
sinqerisht Ardi


Keshille ... LINUX  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## invisible girl

Une tham ja flen te blesh nje mac laptop jan vertet shum te mire

----------


## llokumja

mos i harxho leket kot per mac se nuk jane gje 
mac eshte marke e vjeter edhe kane dale nga lista jane shume te ngadalte . Mac jane te mire vetem per grafic designe and foto. se per gje tjeter sbejne jane plakur ata Gateway jane te mire gjithashtu edhe HP, Sony, Sammesung, Dell ( eshte1) mitchubish etj. Po ti pershtatju xhepit tende 

llokumja

----------


## primavera23

Un punoj ne nji technology company. Mos bej gabim te blesh MAC. Per mendimin tim nga eksperienca me te miret jane IBM. Merre te pakten 30Gig hard drive, Pentium 4 ose Pentium M, 1.6 ose me shum procesor (se jane te shpejt).

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> _Postuar më parë nga primavera23_ 
> *Un punoj ne nji technology company. Mos bej gabim te blesh MAC. Per mendimin tim nga eksperienca me te miret jane IBM.*


Punon ne techonolgy commpany mund ta se cila mbase jam supervizori jot .... Per te gjithe ata qe jane te interesuar .... MAC = Macintosh eshte *Sistem Operimi (OS) pra nje SOFTWARE* pra eshte njesoj sikur te thuash winndows linux UNIX pra eshte nje istem i ndertuar qe ne kohen e Win. 3.1 pra nuk ka te beje fare me tipin e kompjuterit qe ju dispononi IBM HP COMPAQ DELL SONY....
ndersa nese flasim per kompjutera HARDWARE APPLE eshte nje tip kompjuteri i cili del nga prodhimi vetem me OS si sistem operimi edhe eshte pershtatur per MAC tastjera mous edhe ne restin e fundit me CPU te interkorporuar ne Monitor po nuk eshte e thene se ne te nuk mund te instalosh WIN apo LINUX por eshte i pershtatur per MAC .....
IBM e vertete qe eshte me i miri po nje gje besoj se e di si punonjese e nje companije teknologjike qe IBM po behet monopol pra po mundohet ti ndrtoje PC ne menyre te tille qe te mos i pershtaten Hardware te tjere ose sistemeve te tjere perveq windowsit pas nje kontrate te lidhur me Microsoft corporation 4 vjet me pare ...pra kjo eshte nje gje qe IBM's nuk i shkon ne shtat......i behet dermani nese je spacjalist e te pelqen te luash me procesoret e me matherboard

sinqerisht,
Ardi Plaku

----------


## Shiu

Me mire IBM compatible, gjegjesisht me Windows. E kam nje Compaq Evo, P4, 2.4 GHz, 256 RAM, 40 Gb HDD, 15" screen, CD/DVD/CDRW combo, video out, Windows XP e licencuar, etj. dhe eshte i pershtatshem per te gjitha kerkesat, nuk ia gjej asnje te mete  :buzeqeshje: 

Pra, IBM compatible dhe mundesisht Compaq. Me heret kam pasur nje Compaq Armada, P2, edhe ai ka qene fenomenal.

----------

